
Generation-Y Can’t Read Nonverbal Cues - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203863204574348493483201758.html?mod=loomia&loomia_si=t0:a16:g4:r1:c0:b0
======
mechanical_fish
It's so funny to watch curmudgeons seamlessly switch arguments.

For decades the argument was "the kids are growing up with TV and videogames;
they don't appreciate the value of text and reading and writing will become
lost arts; civilization is doomed!". Now it's "the kids spend so much time
communicating in writing that they've become agoraphobic; civilization is
doomed!". Or its cousin: "The kids communicate entirely through writing, but
their spelling isn't the spelling that _I_ want them to use; civilization is
doomed!"

------
norswap
It's interesting how the author notes a change in behavior, then immediately
assume it is _wrong_ based on previous assumptions and without even submitting
his beliefs to the question.

Maybe, just maybe, it's older people could benefit from understanding there is
nothing wrong with the depicted behavior.

~~~
jayruy
The opinion piece you're looking for would be suited for, perhaps, 'Autistics
Monthy'.

People who read WSJ don't expect to have to tweet about the latest LOLCat (or
haskell framework or whatever) to get your attention.

I can see it now: "This months Quarterly Earnings report is rather like this
LOLCat, holding onto the metaphorical cheezburger for dear life"

------
GiraffeNecktie
Is Aspergers now a little closer to the norm?

